# Self contained Audio, triggered by contact/switch



## scooter133 (Aug 21, 2008)

We've been doing all kinds of automating of our props though have yet to get any good audio into any of them. 

We are using a PLC Computer to control the entire house, so its got all kinds of inputs and outputs.

We are looking for a way to have different sound effects for the different props. Then have that sound effect triggered by either sending it power or closing a contact or something.

I've looked here and there and nothing has really stood out.

Could I get some reccomendations?

Thanks,
Scott<-


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Check out Cowlacious if you haven't yet. They have pretty good prices compared to other options and a lot of flexibility in triggering.

http://www.cowlacious.com/


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

you can also use a microcontroller or a controller board (prop1, prop2, PropSX etc) to detect a button press and then either have it trigger a relay to a hacked MP3 player or a Colwacious sound board or you can even have a servo arm press the button on an MP3 player. I would normally use a picaxe microcontroller for this (very inexpensive compared to other options). I can help you with this if you want. You can even use a motion sensor to trigger the sound instead of a a button.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey Scooter...

Are you saying you would like a prop to be self contained from a stand point of maybe a motion sensor triggering animatronics, lights and mp3 player all at the same time - but be in a single self contained unit - not really controlled by a master computer?

I have been looking for this same type of thread... but haven't really found it.

To me - it all seems cleaner than having to be cobbled together by a master controller board. It also seems more affordable. But I may be wrong.

I'm all ears on this one. Yet have no advice!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

edwood saucer said:


> Hey Scooter...
> 
> Are you saying you would like a prop to be self contained from a stand point of maybe a motion sensor triggering animatronics, lights and mp3 player all at the same time - but be in a single self contained unit - not really controlled by a master computer?


Something like that would be fairly easy to build. I have a design for a board that triggers an MP3 player via a PIR. The same board could be modified slightly to include relays for lights and prop triggering. Use simple R/C timing circuits with potentiometers to set the required time intervals. R/C timers aren't super precise, but a 555 timer could easily be integrated to improve the precision. Here's pic of the MP3 controller board, it's the small one on the right.

http://halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?pos=-3815


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I have always thought "modular" seem like an easier way to accomplish things - especially for a beginner? I'm glad to see I'm not totally out in left field...

A (insert Otaku's doohicky here) - triggered by a motion sensor - trips sound, lights, and animation all within the same period of time. And you plug it in. That way - for the home haunter - your not limited as to a certain ground plan.

Would that type of set-up help you Scooter? Sort of like a poor mans animatronic...

What would you estimate the cost of putting that together Otaku? Any thoughts?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

The one I built operates an MP3 player, the one that some of us got in that group buy a while back. It cost ~$6 to build, not including the cost of the MP3 player itself. To use it to switch props and/or lights along with the MP3, just add the cost of additional relays ($1.50 - $2.00 each) and the battery holder to power them. You can run them from a wall wart, too. The design I used is triggered by the Quorum PIR, sold at Electronic Goldmine. BTW, the PIRs are currently on sale for $3.95 each but the sale ends on 9/01/08. It's a reliable unit and this is a great price, don't miss this sale. And yeah, they're hackable. Here's a link:
http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=G4567


----------



## scooter133 (Aug 21, 2008)

edwood saucer said:


> Hey Scooter...
> 
> Are you saying you would like a prop to be self contained from a stand point of maybe a motion sensor triggering animatronics, lights and mp3 player all at the same time - but be in a single self contained unit - not really controlled by a master computer?
> 
> ...


----------



## farmer (Aug 22, 2008)

the wav runner from haunt bots works great for this use. A little pricey for the home haunt on a tight budget but i only use these and never had a problem


----------

